# Type of paint new construction of bagel shop



## Smilingpolitely (Dec 14, 2020)

I have recently started doing more commercial work to fill in small gaps between residential jobs. My quotes on these jobs have always gone through GC, but this is going directly to client, which is new terrain for me.

Drywall is all done. Drop ceiling, floor and cove not installed. Relatively easy couple of days to knock out.

However, I am flip-flopping on what paint to recommend. Since it is commercial, my initial instinct is PM 200. However, this is going to be a "trendy" bagel shop so walls are going to take a beating from customers.

Would suggesting Duration be over-kill? I'll need about 8 gallons for 2 coats. In the grand scheme of things, the extra money to upgrade is minimal. 

The job is basically mine, so I am looking at straight quote, not a bid. Do I give the customer the info to choose and decide which they prefer or go with the standard 200 and call it a day?

Thanks!


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Smilingpolitely said:


> I have recently started doing more commercial work to fill in small gaps between residential jobs. My quotes on these jobs have always gone through GC, but this is going directly to client, which is new terrain for me.
> 
> Drywall is all done. Drop ceiling, floor and cove not installed. Relatively easy couple of days to knock out.
> 
> ...


Yes, use the good stuff for a trendy Bagel Shop, especially if it’s only 8 gallons. SW has a lot of options for top-shelf paint.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Scuff x


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

I'd recommend blueberry with strawberry cream cheese.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

PM 200 in a commercial food space? You might as well just color the walls with chalk.

As @cocomonkeynuts said - you know, briefly - ScuffX. I get it for all of like $40/gal. (More expensive than PM 200, but at least it's real paint). Brushes and rolls great. Levels great. Dries fast. Highly durable and cleanable.


----------



## Smilingpolitely (Dec 14, 2020)

How is that stuff to work with?


----------



## Smilingpolitely (Dec 14, 2020)

You just answered my other response. Ha!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I would also vote ScuffX, but would personally lean towards the Matt finish for the public area. The Pearl is quite shiny. Could bump the sheen up in the kitchen area.


----------



## Smilingpolitely (Dec 14, 2020)

Thank you for all of the input. FWIW, this was not in any food prep areas, but it still looks like ScuffX is the winner for the future.

I looked at the job Saturday, but by the time I got back to them on Monday, someone had already started the job. Not a big deal since I am already juggling a couple jobs. Just would have been an easy weekend paycheck.

Of course, after looking at the space, a rush was totally unnecessary. Hell, the lighting wasn't even in! I had a positive conversation with owner, so I count that as a plus!

Thanks again for the input


----------



## Packard (May 2, 2018)

A friend of mine built up quite a following of small retail businesses. He would offer two quotes. One was his standard quote and the second was about 50% higher and he would work overnight and guarantee that the store would be in working condition the following morning. Which meant he had to remove all his tarps and equipment and clean up each night. It also meant that jobs took longer. My friend liked working alone at night so he was happy with it. 

The business owners would do the math. Working at night meant that they did not have to shut down the business to paint. It was cheaper to pay the premium than it was to lose the income by being closed. 

This was all many years ago, but I would imagine that the motivation would still be the same. Of course, working Sundays and overnight is not for everyone and maybe a 50% increase is not enough. But as long as the increase is less than the business would lose by being closed, it will work,


----------



## xyzpaintinggroup (12 mo ago)

The more you use trendy stuff, the more you will attract customers. Variety of options available, you need to explore and check your competitors.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

xyzpaintinggroup said:


> The more you use trendy stuff, the more you will attract customers. Variety of options available, you need to explore and check your competitors.


Huh?


----------



## MeMyself (Jun 13, 2021)

I had to do some work at a cookie factory.... "food safe" paint is hard to come by. Turns out, for single component coatings, SW has the market cornered. They have 3 options in their Pro Industrial line that are USDA/FDA approved.

I don't think that matters for restaurants, though, but just thought I'd share the info.


----------

